# Eastwood Lake



## Corey Shanahan (Mar 3, 2016)

Anyone been out on Eastwood Lake recently? Hoping to get the boat in for the first time next weekend and was wondering if the bite has begun. Probably a bit cold still but it should turn on like a light switch very soon.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea it's still cold ... I've been throwing a jig n bobber everyday for 2 weeks now... No fish yet


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Yea it's still cold ... I've been throwing a jig n bobber everyday for 2 weeks now... No fish yet


----------



## Corey Shanahan (Mar 3, 2016)

9Left said:


> Yea it's still cold ... I've been throwing a jig n bobber everyday for 2 weeks now... No fish yet


Bummer, figured it would still be too cold to get a good bite. Perhaps it will be a bit better in a week. Looks like slowwww fishing tactics then


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

9Left said:


> Yea it's still cold ... I've been throwing a jig n bobber everyday for 2 weeks now... No fish yet


Was considering going out easter morning with the yak and seeing if I could din's em deeper!


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

One of my sons got a small LMB on a firetiger jointed crank, but that's all I've heard of happening over there so far.


----------



## Corey Shanahan (Mar 3, 2016)

gulfvet said:


> One of my sons got a small LMB on a firetiger jointed crank, but that's all I've heard of happening over there so far.


Awesome! I'll let y'all know if I catch anything, clarity, water conditions, temp, etc.


----------



## used2expedite (Feb 26, 2009)

9Left said:


> Yea it's still cold ... I've been throwing a jig n bobber everyday for 2 weeks now... No fish yet


2weeks and no fish?!?! I believe I'd expand my horizon a bit and go somewhere that's not the dead Sea!!!! Lol just saying!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

No... Just not crappies.... I live a few minutes from Eastwood... It's a stocked lake with no size limit... So I basically go there to scratch the itch whenever I had a free hour or two...Eastwood is by far not a honey hole


----------



## Corey Shanahan (Mar 3, 2016)

9Left said:


> No... Just not crappies.... I live a few minutes from Eastwood... It's a stocked lake with no size limit... So I basically go there to scratch the itch whenever I had a free hour or two...Eastwood is by far not a honey hole


I beg to differ, if you know where to go, there are some HUGE bass in that lake...caught a couple 6lbs and many 4s and 5s. Just gotta know where to fish


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Corey Shanahan said:


> I beg to differ, if you know where to go, there are some HUGE bass in that lake...caught a couple 6lbs and many 4s and 5s. Just gotta know where to fish


 could you by chance make a map of good spots for me? I wont share it with 9left i promise.


----------



## Cat Mangler (Mar 25, 2012)

At Eastwood, its not a matter of findings spots, rather sifting through dinks! The entire lake just about, at least 2/3 anyways, is nothing but fishy structure. With as hard as that lake gets hammered, its the only reason there are decent fish in there still!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Corey Shanahan said:


> I beg to differ, if you know where to go, there are some HUGE bass in that lake...caught a couple 6lbs and many 4s and 5s. Just gotta know where to fish


HUGE FISH KILL IN EASTWOOD...BARREN LAKE....STAY HOME


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Tom, it would be hard to tell if there was a big fish kill there since only a handful of dead fish would be floating...since there is no fish in the lake anyways...LOL

as far as a map goes, if your in boat, fish around or over weed beds, if on shore fish around or over top of weed beds.. pretty simple lake to figure out...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Corey Shanahan said:


> I beg to differ, if you know where to go, there are some HUGE bass in that lake...caught a couple 6lbs and many 4s and 5s. Just gotta know where to fish



Lol.... I know exactly where and how to fish it dude...


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Salmonid said:


> Tom, it would be hard to tell if there was a big fish kill there since only a handful of dead fish would be floating...since there is no fish in the lake anyways...LOL
> 
> as far as a map goes, if your in boat, fish around or over weed beds, if on shore fish around or over top of weed beds.. pretty simple lake to figure out...


^^^^^^ exactly


----------



## ML1187 (Mar 13, 2012)

I have one up on all you all when it comes to Eastwood.... My grandfather dug it with his giant shovel over his lifetime. He dug all the lakes there. I know all the fishy spots


----------



## Corey Shanahan (Mar 3, 2016)

chris1162 said:


> could you by chance make a map of good spots for me? I wont share it with 9left i promise.


I will when I get some time after I head out next weekend. Forecast looking windy and cold for the weekend but hoping I can still get out


----------



## Corey Shanahan (Mar 3, 2016)

9Left said:


> Lol.... I know exactly where and how to fish it dude...


Apparently not lololol


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

gawd.... I'm gonna hafta explain this now...I fish one certain spot for so many days because i know, from years of fishing It , that when I catch crappie in this one spot, and because of the depth and bottom contour of that spot , Then the spawn is right around the corner...if You want to really catch em right now, then I'd say they're still a tad deep... Like hanging around one of the 5 honey holes that are in that lake, that holds the crappies before the spawn. Like Mark said... It's an easy lake to fish


----------



## Corey Shanahan (Mar 3, 2016)

9Left said:


> gawd.... I'm gonna hafta explain this now...I fish one certain spot for so many days because i know, from years of fishing It , that when I catch crappie in this one spot, and because of the depth and bottom contour of that spot , Then the spawn is right around the corner...if You want to really catch em right now, then I'd say they're still a tad deep... Like hanging around one of the 5 honey holes that are in that lake, that holds the crappies before the spawn. Like Mark said... It's an easy lake to fish


Indeed it's an easy lake to fish, not much to figuring them out usually, but it's a good lake to fish. Small? Certainly. Pressured? No doubt. But there are some very big bass in that lake, and it isn't too hard to find them if you know where the few really good spots are. It isn't Alum or Caesar's, but it's impressive for the size and location of the lake


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

Corey Shanahan said:


> Apparently not lololol


Here to make friends i see! Seriously though can i get that hotspot map?


----------

